# Soldier Information Handbook - PLQ and other stuff



## Titanicswimteam (9 Jan 2021)

I'm posting a link to a new soldier information handbook. It was written specifically for Army Reservists in BC, but it has a lot of information that is common to anyone in uniform, and includes 167 links to just about anything you are wanting to know or find. I'm posting it here because it contains a section on PLQ which was informed by the national calendar and the PLQ training school. A description of the course modules and some advice from them on passing. It's located on a private server because it isn't bilingual so it can't go anywhere official, but if you type in this link it will take you to it:









						The Canadian Forces Soldier Handbook, 2021 | PDF Host
					

PDF Host read free online - The Canadian Forces Soldier Handbook, 2021



					cutt.ly


----------



## Gorgo (10 Jan 2021)

Nice!|


----------



## PL90 (4 Mar 2021)

This is VERY useful, thank you for posting it!

By the way, is there similar handbooks pre-enrollment for the regular forces? I'd like to compare them.


----------



## Titanicswimteam (5 Mar 2021)

PL90 said:


> This is VERY useful, thank you for posting it!
> 
> By the way, is there similar handbooks pre-enrollment for the regular forces? I'd like to compare them.



I'm so glad you found it useful, and thank you for the feedback. RegF colleagues have said there is not a regular equivalent, however 90%+ of the official websites direct you to the Regular Forces so I guess it has not been needed.


----------



## Kilted (25 Mar 2021)

Hi, this was the most recent thread that references PLQ. I had one question.  Under the new format, I think there are six Mods again, maybe?  Does Mod 1 and 2 (the Online/teaching/ARSO/Admin mods) still expire after a year if you don't complete the full course?


----------



## Titanicswimteam (26 Mar 2021)

Kilted said:


> Hi, this was the most recent thread that references PLQ. I had one question.  Under the new format, I think there are six Mods again, maybe?  Does Mod 1 and 2 (the Online/teaching/ARSO/Admin mods) still expire after a year if you don't complete the full course?


The six module version was the old program, so no - not six anymore. Currently, Mod 1-3 give you the PLQ qualification. To become a MCpl in the Army, however, you need an additional module which is either ISCC (if you are Infantry) or AJLC (if you are any other Army trade). While Mod 1-3 expire if not taken within 18 months, once you have completed them, there is no time limit to getting the additional ISCC/AJLC module. See Page 78 in the handbook for the policy. If you have Mod 1 or 2 and are about to go beyond the 18 month time limit, your unit can submit an electronic waiver for an extension. I just coordinated one (for PLQ mods) for a soldier last month  - it was easy and took about a week. The Army needs MCpls and while changing the 'expiry' policy is a big deal, approving waivers is an easy work-around. The training system (CTC) has been happy to approve them for PLQ.  I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Titanicswimteam (20 May 2021)

Update: as per multiple threads on army.ca which reference this, AJLC is no longer required for MCpl as of 21 May 21 except in three trades (crewmn/arty/cbt engr). For all other non-Inf trades in the army, PLQ Mods 1-3 meets the requirement for MCpl. See CANFORGEN 072/21 which has the details.


----------

